# Rotary Led dimmer



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Do they exist because I cannot find them anywhere. Have a client who is a bit old fashioned and wants this type.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You'll find them in fan controls. Incandescent only.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

99cents said:


> You'll find them in fan controls. Incandescent only.


Thanks. Damn this sucks. I just changed a bunch of incandecent candelabra bulbs for a chandelier to led. I charged them for a new dimmer but told them I could get a rotary type. 
Live and learn I guess!


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Strong preference towards using materials approved for the application. Even
so, I'd install a rotary type and see what happens. Probably work fine. I haven't 
heard of a rash of home fires occurring when HO's change their lamps to LED
without also changing the switch/dimmer.
P&L


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Strong preference towards using materials approved for the application. Even
> so, I'd install a rotary type and see what happens. Probably work fine. I haven't
> heard of a rash of home fires occurring when HO's change their lamps to LED
> without also changing the switch/dimmer.
> P&L


Yah reason I got called in the first place was because hubby changed the bulbs to led and they would flicker when dimmed. I saved them some money supplying them bulbs I stock instead.


----------

